# My First competition results



## restless hog (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, my first competition has come and gone. It was an amateur comp not far from my house at the KY State BBQ Festival in Danville, KY. Ribs only. While I hated everything about my ribs,  color, taste, etc. I did end up taking 3rd place. I was totally shocked. I was pretty discouraged going to the awards. When they called my name, I just sat there. My wife hit me and said, "that's you!" I was 2.5 points out of first.  I had a great time, met some great folks, and ate some great ribs. Can't wait to do another comp soon. 

Patrick


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 7, 2014)

Congrats Patrick... what a way to start..  I was the same way in my first comp with my chicken..  Mine was not quite down and I butchered it (beer can chicken) trying to cut it up..  and I got second...  talk about surprised...  

Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

Way to go man, nice job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## chucks original (Oct 28, 2014)

Good job, keep us informed.  Im looking to jo in a Team.


----------



## eman (Dec 14, 2014)

Just goes to show that what we consider great Q is not what the judges look for.


----------



## chucks original (Dec 14, 2014)

Man, good to hear you had a good time..Did you take any pictures?


----------



## fendrbluz (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats to you pretty darn good 3rd place I been looking and watching to get into a small competition.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 17, 2014)

Way to go Patrick! funny, how the toughest judge to please is ourselves!!!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## meltyface (Dec 21, 2014)

That's great news.   I'm my own worst critic too, so having someone else think your food was better than you were thinking is always a nice surprise.   I can't wait to find one here in San Diego I can go to and test my skills out.


----------

